# Vệ Sinh Nệm Cao Su Tổng Hợp Đúng cách



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (14/6/19)

*Chiếc nệm mà bạn hàng ngày sử dụng bạn đã vệ sinh hay bạn đã vệ sinh thực sự đúng cách chưa? Có những cách gì để Vệ Sinh Nệm Cao Su Tổng Hợp cho đúng để tận dụng tối đa khả năng mà một chiếc nệm mang lại cho chúng ta.*

Việc Vệ Nệm Sinh Cao Su Tổng Hợp là một phần không thể thiếu để bảo quản chiếc nệm cao su tổng hợp. Tuy nhiên không phải ai cũng biết cách để vệ sinh đúng cách. Vì vậy chúng ta hãy cùng tìm hiểu qua bài viết sau đây nhé!

*Loại bỏ bụi bẩn*
Điều đầu tiên đó bạn nên tháo rời bỏ áo nệm. Đem giặt với nước tẩy rửa chuyên dụng để đạt được hiệu quả tốt nhất. Nếu không bạn có thể sử dụng chế độ ngâm cộng với xà bông để làm sạch tối đa drap của bạn.






_Làm sạch drap._​
Sau khi tháo áo nệm ra bạn nên dùng máy hút bụi để hút sạch các loại bụi bẩn có trên bề mặt nệm.

*Với những ết bẩn thông thường*

Với nệm cao su tổng hợp hay với tất cả các loại nệm khác thì việc đầu tiên chúng ta nên lưu ý là không nên xả nước hay bột giặt lên chiếc nệm giống như giặt quần áo được. Điều bạn cần pha loãng bột giặt với nước rồi dùng khăn sạch để chà lên những vết bẩn.






_Làm sạch vết bẩn bằng khăn sạch._​
Sau khi lau xong bạn nên dùng quạt hoặc máy sấy để làm khô chiếc nệm.






_Làm khô bề mặt nệm._​
Chú ý bạn tránh dùng sức quá mạnh làm rách vải nệm hoặc dùng những chất tẩy quá mạnh khiến chiếc nệm giảm chất lượng.

*Khử mùi môi*
Bạn nên dùng bột soda hòa chung với nước và vẩy chúng lên trên bề mặt nệm Cao Su Tổng Hợp và để trong 30 phút, nước soda có tác dụng làm sạch mùi hôi và bụi bẩn.






_Sử dụng Baking Soda làm sạch bề mặt._​
Sau đó bạn nên dùng máy hút bụi để làm sạch bền mặt nệm. Nếu không có máy hút bụi bạn có thể dụng một tấm vải sạch hoặc một tấm bông hơi ẩm trải nên bề mặt rồi dùng cây gậy đập khắp các bề mặt để những bụi bẩn được hút hết một cách dễ dàng nhất.

*Phơi nệm*
Cuối cùng chúng ta nên mang nệm đi phơi khô. Điều chúng  ta nên chú ý là chọn những nơi khô ráo thoáng mát, có gió để phơi khô và loại bỏ những mùi hôi của chiếc nệm.

Không nên phơi đệm ở những nơi có ánh sáng trực tiếp ánh nắng mặt trời, vì sức nóng có thể khiến cao su co lại, làm giảm tuổi thọ nhanh chóng của chiếc nệm Cao Su Tổng Hợp.






_Một chiếc nệm sạch đem lại cho bạn giấc ngủ ngon hơn._​
Trên đây là cách giúp các bạn làm sạch nhanh chóng dễ dàng với những nguyên liệu thông dụng có trong bếp nhà bạn. Chúng ta hãy cùng làm sạch chiếc nệm của mình để có một giấc ngủ ngon hơn tiếp sức cho bạn có ngày mới tràn đầy năng lượng nhé!

* TATANA*​


----------



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối (14/6/19)

hi vọng sẽ là điều bổ ích đến các bạn


----------

